# St Pancras



## Michael Oldham (Oct 2, 2005)

I seek information about the SS St Pancras of the British & Foreign Steamship Company. She was built by Harland and Wolff's c1890 and was wrecked in the South China Sea near Brunei a few years later. Any information would be welcome but I am particulary interested in her final voyage; for example, her captain and crew; ports; cargoes; what, in the way of cargo, did she take to the bottom etc. etc. MJO


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

Michael Oldham said:


> I seek information about the SS St Pancras of the British & Foreign Steamship Company. She was built by Harland and Wolff's c1890 and was wrecked in the South China Sea near Brunei a few years later. Any information would be welcome but I am particulary interested in her final voyage; for example, her captain and crew; ports; cargoes; what, in the way of cargo, did she take to the bottom etc. etc. MJO



s.s. ST.PANCRAS (O.N. 97779)
4,283 tons,completed 13/5/90
Length BP 122.1m
Beam 13.8m
From *Wrecksite.eu
*

12/6/1895 Wrecked on Samarang Bank near Labuan. 
* Voyage from Manila to Marseilles with hemp, sugar and copra.*


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Saint* Pancras (not St.) built by Harland and Wolff Belfast under yard number 224 Launched 8th February 1890 delivered 13th May 1890 4283 gross tons to the order of Rankin Gilmour & Company.


----------



## fatha73 (Apr 20, 2012)

Michael Oldham said:


> I seek information about the SS St Pancras of the British & Foreign Steamship Company. She was built by Harland and Wolff's c1890 and was wrecked in the South China Sea near Brunei a few years later. Any information would be welcome but I am particulary interested in her final voyage; for example, her captain and crew; ports; cargoes; what, in the way of cargo, did she take to the bottom etc. etc. MJO


Hii..I'm Fatha from Malaysia.I already found her in a Samarang WP Labuan Malaysia water teritory.Kindly contact me back by email at [email protected] or +6 0169179710 for more info.Regards.


----------



## fatha73 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wribbenhall said:


> s.s. ST.PANCRAS (O.N. 97779)
> 4,283 tons,completed 13/5/90
> Length BP 122.1m
> Beam 13.8m
> ...


Hii..I'm Fatha from Malaysia.I already found her in a Samarang WP Labuan Malaysia water teritory.Kindly contact me back by email at [email protected] or +6 0169179710 for more info.Regards.


----------

